# One small part needed



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

My neighbor needs this one wood part made.
Are there sources for small parts such as this that I may be able to match or nearly match the parts profile?

I have a lathe but it's 70 lbs and my back is complaining.

The desk has a rail the width of the desk that is held up by these tiny parts and only one is missing.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Ralph...any chance you could do this with your drill press...or a drill mounted between two stands...?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

A source of small parts even if not identical would be a benefit. Maybe replace all of the parts.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

not an exact match, but if replacing em all is an option: 

12 Piece Spindle 2 inch x 3 4" Birch Wood Furniture Crafts Woodworking Style 1 | eBay

the Bay.. Crafts/woodworking/supplies and tools then do a search for "Spindle" to see what they got


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Now we're talking! Exactly the sort of lead I'm after!
I'll print out the picture and ask. The price is right for sure.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

@Ralph
Rockler and most working stores sell these.
Wooden Spindles for Galley Rail & Wood Spindle Furniture
Google spindles and pegs


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Micheal's or Hobby Lobby....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If there are any schools with an IA class give it to the teacher and let him have one of his students do one as a project.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

John's link has one that looks like a perfect match...
2" Birch Wood Spindles


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Scratch "perfect"...but real close.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> John's link has one that looks like a perfect match...
> 2" Birch Wood Spindles


If he buys 30 ea. he gets free shipping.

Herb


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Good suggestions on the part. Suggestion on the lathe -- I built a cabinet so that I could mount my Jet at MY perfect working height and put wheels (locking) on it so that I would not have to lift that 70 lbs but one time.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

I just had to duplicate a little spindle like this for a friend's sister. It was for a miniature desk (sample?). It took some efforts using my drill press, but, when done, I was very happy with the results and so was she.

While spinning the wood using a pointed bolt for the [not so] "live" center, I tried using my router and just kissing the wood to shape it, but ended up having better luck using my RotoZip.

NOTE: The project turned out so well, I bought my first lathe, and can, now, take at least an hour off a project like this. Of course, the time I lose playing with the lathe kind of makes that a non-issue.


----------

